# K-L's Fancy Fresh Corn



## Kayelle (Jul 12, 2018)

I made this last night, and it was so good I thought I'd pass it on.


This could be served as a relish, chilled salad, or a warm side dish.


*Fancy Fresh Corn*


4 ears of fresh corn kernels, plus any juices
6 strips of bacon
1/3 cup green onions chopped with some of the green.
1/3 cup diced red bell pepper
1 seeded and deveined Jalapeno, chopped   

salt, pepper, and I like Accent added too.
The juice of a whole lime
Fresh torn basil (optional)



Cook the bacon till crisp in a pan, and pour off almost all of the fat. Add the vegetables and cook for a minute or so keeping them crisp tender.
Add the corn with juices and cook just until the raw corn flavor is gone..3 minutes or so. Add the seasonings and juice of a fresh lime, along with fresh basil if you have it.
Serve chilled or warm.


----------



## medtran49 (Jul 13, 2018)

Looks great Kay, but you forgot to put in the step about cutting off the cob, though any experienced cook would figure that out of course.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 13, 2018)

Sounds great!  Copied!


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 13, 2018)

medtran49 said:


> Looks great Kay, but you forgot to put in the step about *cutting off the cob*, though any experienced cook would figure that out of course.




You're right Med. I also forgot to say bacon should be diced. I had visions of someone using 6 whole slices of bacon.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 13, 2018)

This sounds like something I'd love.  Thanks for posting it, Kay!  Copied and saved.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 13, 2018)

Thanks ladies, I think you'll really like it.


By the way, for those who don't know how, this is how I cut corn off the cob.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSqmzigzfsY


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 13, 2018)

Sounds yummy 

I just cut the corn off in planks - they don't go flying everywhere and I feel like the bundt pan method is a little dangerous. Plus I don't have another pan to clean.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 13, 2018)

I sort'a agree with GG.  Plus I usually stand it on the stem end, cut down and in to the point.  Seems I get a cleaner slice like that and not gouge into the cob so much.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 13, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> Sounds yummy
> 
> I just cut the corn off in planks - they don't go flying everywhere and I feel like the bundt pan method is a little dangerous. Plus I don't have another pan to clean.




I abandoned the bunt pan idea a while ago, but the video isn't that if you watch carefully.
Anyway, whatever works, works.


----------

